# How to extend my network



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

Hi, I would like to extend my home network. I have two huawei echolife HG532 routers. Can I use one of the routers as an extender?


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

Hi those two routers are both ADSL modem/routers so niether can be used to extend your network i assume you want to extend the network wirelessly.

You need a range extender with repeater features to extend the network wirelessly if you have problems around the home with connecting to the HG532 wirelessly.


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

If you are willing to run a cable from the main router you can use the wifi routers as wifi access points.


----------



## theGman (Jun 9, 2007)

I currently have a cat 5e cable, from my router/modem, running to another room at the rear of the house, where I would like to get a better wifi signal. If I connect this cable to the second router to use as a wifi extender, can I use one of the spare connections to have a wired connection to my pc in the rear room?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

Sure. Just follow this guide

Connecting Additional Routers | Tech Support Forum


----------

